# here's my c40



## Bonked (Nov 11, 2002)

not sure how stuff works yet in this new forum...but here goes! more pics of built bike at <a href="http://home.att.net/~c40/">http://home.att.net/~c40/</a>

<img src="http://home.att.net/~c40/images/frame.jpg">


----------

